# Any brokers dealing with CNY/EUR pair?



## jorxster (18 September 2010)

Hi all!
I'm hunting for a broker that deals with the Chinese Yuan/Remnibi as well as the Euro. 
The few companies I've contacted so far aren't trading CNY.

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## Alpha_Bet (18 September 2010)

OANDA offer USD/CNY. Not what you're after I know but you maybe able to create a cross. Don't think anyone offers CNY/EUR electronically.
Forgot about CME RMB/EUR Futs. No liquidity though.


----------

